# NR memories of North Dakota 2008



## duckbird61 (Mar 3, 2007)

I posted this video on a couple of other forums a while back and thought maybe some of you guys may enjoy it . My son, brother and I have been making the trip to North Dakota since 1996. Every year brings new memories, this was the first actual hunting experience of my 11 month old lab, Dakota and was fun seeing her learn throughout the week. If you are looking for constant shooting action and large piles of dead birds, this probably is not for you, more about the experience and memories. Turn up the sound and hope you enjoy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some nice cans!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice footage! :beer:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

What soundtrack did you use for that? Very cool video and music to go with it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## duckbird61 (Mar 3, 2007)

My son put this together, I believe it is "Ghosts" by Nineinch nails


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Very good video.


----------



## wildwidgeon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice, nice, nice... that yellow dog sure loves it wet or dry. Also when she is in the Queen Anne chair.... LOL.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

That was really nice. From the dogs to the hunt, water and all that, I quickly remember why I moved here from the cheese state. Great memory, hope that 2009 provides you many good times too!


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I like that alot. Some good flavor. The music sounds like somthing Trent Reznor would put together. Tell me thats a NIN track.


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cool...great footage and a true piece of family memorabilia.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

duckbird61 said:


> My son put this together, I believe it is "Ghosts" by Nineinch nails


Looks like I'm a bit slow. I was so excited after watching the vid I went straight to commenting without reading the thread :lol: Your sons got talent.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

That is what Nodak truely is about.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Exellent!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Great vid, that gets me excited for fall.


----------



## duckbird61 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks all for the nice comments. We will be back in North Dakota October 3.

Have a great Fall season !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DNovicki (Jan 22, 2003)

Awesome video and that "blond" guy looks like he is having a good time.........


----------

